# Costa Azul, Portugal [Arrábida, Sesimbra, Tróia, Setúbal, etc] – my photos



## Run Away (Oct 5, 2010)

Some photos of some places where I spent the summer holidays this year, in September.

*Portinho da Arrábida*










































































*Semi-deserted beaches on the coast west of Sesimbra accessible only by boat or paths*























































































































































































*Cabo Espichel*







































*Sesimbra*

































































































































*Arrábida*
























































*Setúbal*







































*Tróia*















































kay:


----------



## Don_Corelli (Oct 8, 2010)

Beautiful beach! so blue and clear
________________


----------

